# south american puffers- the only fresh water friendly puffers



## tantanL (Oct 17, 2012)

Anyone who has or has experience with these guys? They are super cool fish to have in your aquarium/community tanks so I thought I'd start a forum for SAP lovers. Thanks.

Stan:fish5:


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

hi , are these the same or similar to indian dwarf puffers ? iv been looking in to getting one possibly as a Christmas gift.


----------



## tantanL (Oct 17, 2012)

No they are not the same kind. I think indian dwarf puffers are brackish (i could be wrong) , they are also smaller.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

after reading about them i think that the indian is most doscile and smallest , probably the only oone id consider cause iv got small inverts... ty and have a good day.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

I was a mod on the old dwarf puffer forum which is shut down now. Indian dwarf puffers are not gentle in any way. U need at least 5 gallons per puffer and need to try an have a higher female to male ratio if housing more then one in any Tank. They will eat if not decapitate any inverts in the Tank. Most are fussy eaters and require snails and or live goods like blood warms. Although small they are very territorial and have been know to kill larger puffers that it has been housed with. 

By far the south American puffer is more suitable for a community Tank. They should be housed way th at least 3 or more puffers and should have very good filtration due to there messy eating habits


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

wow thanks , we have been looking at them but i cant i have a peaceful community w/ inverts and i know they will be lunch , i dont want my blue shrimp to be a 2.50$ snack lol


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yea u still got a 50 50 shot of them not eating the shrimp but like u said that is an expensive snack. Even with the south american puffers there is still a chance of them eating the shrimp. But if u can keep them feed and have lots of snails u may be fine


----------

